

Show HN: A simple static jinja2 site generator - yefim323
https://github.com/Ceasar/staticjinja

======
nnq
...hopefully this will save me from the semi/badly-documented Hyde and all its
features that I don't use and dependencies that annoy me (hope I'll have the
time to properly check it out and figure if it really can be more "Zen-sh"
than Hyde...)

------
zalew
feature requests:

\- haml (<https://github.com/Pitmairen/hamlish-jinja>)

\- autodiscover for additional pages

~~~
zalew
features implemented, I've sent u a pull request

------
MostAwesomeDude
I am somewhat obligated to point out wok ( <https://github.com/mythmon/wok> ),
written by a former co-worker of mine. I use it for my website, and it's
pretty great for doing Jekyll/Hyde-ish sites without actually having to use
either of them.

~~~
zalew
"Funnily, the mythical website that inspired wok still hasn't been written."
ha ha, classic. like my django-tmdb abandonware.

